# Masterbuilt replacement parts



## ecto1 (Jan 2, 2011)

My dog chewed through the electrical cord on my MES 40.  I have a service plan from SAMS club but doubt it will be covered.  Does anyone know if this can be replaced and how easy that would be.  Any Idea on the Phone Number to call to get a replacement part.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 2, 2011)

You should be able to get a "Replacement Appliance Cord" from Lowes or Home Depot for under $10.

OR

Cut the female end off an extension cord and install it.

I'll look in my electrical stuff for an extra cord

Todd


----------



## viper (Jan 2, 2011)

I doubt the mfg will provide an replacement cord because it requires that you remove the riveted panels on the bottom of the unit and access the power supply board, etc.  I recommend you simply splice the cord back together or have someone competent to do this for you.


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 2, 2011)

On my machine, the power connections are in a box on the bottom and it has an access panel.  Take a look and see if you think you can put a new cord in.  You should be able to see where the three wires go, and how to connect them.  They might need female connectors to slide onto male spades.  If so, you might be able to salvage the old ones.  I found some heat rated connectors of the right sort at Lowes.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks I will look at it and take some pics if I have questions?  Good thing I have UDS to smoke on until I have the time to fix this.


----------



## nwdave (Jan 3, 2011)

AND something else for you:  a way to cure your dog of chewing on power cords:  Rub some Louisana Hot Sauce or something similar on the whole length of the cord.  I've done enough cord replacement work back in my residential service electrical days to know this works great.  Cruel?  How about what would happen to the dog if the cord was plugged in at the time.  Oh, and be sure to wear rubber gloves when you apply it.


----------

